# Clamp Rack



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I have some of these clamps, and need somewhere to hang them on the wall. What can I make to take care of them?
Nick


----------



## Av8rTx (Mar 10, 2009)

I just have a 2x4 nailed between some exposed studs under a shelf, all my clamps get put there, sometimes-eventualy.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have pegboard with pegboard hooks.

G


----------



## ShaneLyall (Jan 12, 2010)

+1 on the 2x4


----------



## CDN_Maple (Dec 19, 2009)

I also use a 2x4; works great and is inexpensive.


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

A few 2x2s mounted across my windows. Does double duty as a clamp rack and a burglar deterrent.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

2x4 is what I use also.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Couple shelf brackets and some dowel scraps and a 1x.

Had it several years, (see cob webs) and it works to perfection.

The big ones on the end were my Great Grand Fathers. They
are 48" iron.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

I place mine upside down inside a milk crate. Nice part is that I only need to move the crate to where I am gluing up.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replies. BHOFM, thanks for the picture. I will have to head to home depot tomorrow for some supplies and get this thing built.
Nick


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's mine*

It's on wheels cause I'm always moving it around.


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

Woodnthings
Thats alot of clamps! looking good!
more than i have


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

I like the roll around idea, makes sense to be able to move them where you need them.


----------



## jriffel (May 13, 2009)

I have a small garage/shop and don't really have any floorspace for a roll-around. I have most of my clamps on a verticle 2x4 with some crossbars for the bar and pipe clamps. Cheap and a very small footprint. It also looks impressive when I clean up the shop and hang up all of my clamps.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Here's mine:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nice Leo*

That looks like it was made by a cabinet maker, very precise and organized. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I actually screwed up. And it actually shows in the CAD drawing, I just ignored it or just didn't see it. On the left and right ends the outer slots for the clamps will hit the clamp end and it doesn't fit properly. Oops. I just put the squeeze clamps there now. I have about 6 open spots left. Still need more clamps :w00t:


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Leo, that a hell of a clamp rack you made there. I went for the very very very simple version. Just two 2X6 4ft long screwed together and bolted to the wall. It seems to be perfect for what I needed. Thanks for the suggestions everyone, i appreciate it.
Nick


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I have that same type of rack on my wall for my squeeze clamps. I made two of them and they hold about 40 clamps. I had an area in my metal building where one of the structural "I" posts came down to the foundation. This is where I put my pipe clamps. But after a few years of fetching a few clamps and putting them on a cabinet to attach a face frame, and then go fetch some more until the cabinet is fully clamped grew tiresome. I wanted to bring the clamps to the cabinet. So I made this, I had a lot more slots than clamps then. Now the rack is mostly filled. It is so much easier to clamp up a cabinet now. Bring the clamps over, clamp up one side and then move the clamp rack to the other and finish the job. I mostly do a turning motion to grab a clamp, sometimes a few steps on a long cabinet. But no 10 steps to get three or four clamps and repeat. I usually use about 16 clamps to put a FF on a rectangular cabinet, many more on complex cabinets.


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

Good lord Leo. That's ridiculous!

But awesome!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

So, how do you folks store your old style clamps like these? I have several, and they don't hang very well from my peg board like my bar clamps do.


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

Same, 2 by. Only have two of those clamps, myself.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 13, 2008)

Use 1/2 copper pipe staples the black ones used in new construction


----------



## jacobsk (Jan 19, 2010)

pappagor said:


> Use 1/2 copper pipe staples the black ones used in new construction


how so? do you put the staples into a board and hang the clamps from the staples?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Huh?*



pappagor said:


> Use 1/2 copper pipe staples the black ones used in new construction


These sound like the directions that came with my HF hydraulic nail gun. :blink:


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

frankp said:


> So, how do you folks store your old style clamps like these? I have several, and they don't hang very well from my peg board like my bar clamps do.


I think a split key ring on the end rod would work fine to hang them?










And you most likely have bunch around the house, shop!


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

frankp said:


> So, how do you folks store your old style clamps like these? I have several, and they don't hang very well from my peg board like my bar clamps do.


 I used the same rack as I did the jet clamps I originally put on there. I just tightened them down a bit, just enough for them to stay on there and not fall off.


----------

